# My site



## Billyjoe (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey, I'm only new here, so I'm not too sure how things work around here. I've written a number of stories, and I have a site on weight gain:

billyjoe045.tripod.com

Hope you like.


----------



## Observer (Jun 21, 2006)

You say you are new and don't know how things work in the Dimensions Library? OK, here's some guidance:

1. Everyone gets to read any story they want. No restrictions. Older stories are grouped into certain general "archival" areas; newer ones, including transfers from the old Dimensions Weight Room LKibrary, are in "Recent Additions" until assigned to one of the groups.

2. Everyone also gets to post comments on any story - still free, but you must first be a registered Forum member, which costs nothing but ya gotta do it. This involves supplying a valid and acceptable email address. 

3. Submitting stories is simple. Just start a new thread in the "Recent Additions" Forum and type or paste the story. Rules for acceptable story submissions, including a style guide, are available in the stickys whjich link from the top thread of the Recent Additions Forum.. Submissions will be formatted and modified as needed, including assignment of key searchwords and font codes. If you want to assist in formatting yourself the standard for text is "4," headings "4"* bold*,titles "5" *bold.*and author names and comments "3".

4. After a reasonable passage of time all accepted "Recent Editions" will be moved to an appropriate archival forum.

-- updasted 08/07


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (May 15, 2007)

It seems his site is down now...


----------



## Atilde (May 15, 2007)

Hello,

Curious, as usual, I've found this link for Billyjoe, but I've not been able to open files.
http://maxpages.com/plumpbums

Take care

Atilde


----------



## Observer (May 15, 2007)

Billy Joe took down his old site a few months ago. Before doing so he invited us at Dimensions to download his stories, which we did; they are being systematically reposted here (the most recent two days ago). He has since placed the Melissa series on its own site.

Here is the current link. Incidentally there is a non-Melissa WG/Stuckage story hidden on the site as well, one not presently on Dimensions or anywhhere else. It takes some hunting but it can be found in under five minutes. To preserve the fun we're electing not to repost it.


----------

